

Ask HN: Review my startup, Tweetc.com - johnnytee
http://www.tweetc.com

======
Roridge
Am I missing something? Surely almost all the blogging sites offer this
already?

~~~
ashishbharthi
If you provide something that will automatically split my long tweet in to
multiple tweets then it could be useful.

~~~
Roridge
yes, that is instantly what I thought Tweetc would be actually. Shame I think
they missed a trick there.

